# Great Moments of Gigabyte-Magic, please



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm enjoying my morning so far...as I've upgraded my Broadband package to Unlimited status!
That means that I can watch what I like, when I like on internet-based Sports tv channels but most particularly, I can digest youtube music-making at will, without having to Manage the Megabytes?!* Bliss!!*
I would really like to know (& to watch...) what TC-er's consider to be their very favourite youtube concerts, operatic performances or music-making clips. 
The revelation of your *Top Two *would be grand to behold!
Thanks.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

you did ask - so my top two at present. So many mega bites enjoy


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> you did ask - so my top two at present. So many mega bites enjoy


Thank you, Eddie!
The most astonishing thing about Varèse's music, as Henry Miller noted in his prescient essay "With Edgar Varèse in the Gobi Desert," is that "after you listen to it you are silenced."

I'm not saying a word?!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok I'll quote some......
"There are lone figures armed only with ideas, sometimes with just one idea, who blast away whole epochs in which we are enwrapped like mummies. Some are powerful enough to resurrect the dead..............."


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

There's not much more I can add, really.....


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It's odd, I rarely use YouTube to watch classical concerts. I think I find the ritual of classical concerts too tedious. The orchestra comes out and everyone applauds. They tune up and shuffle about and move papers around on their music stands. Then the conductor comes out - louder applause. He or she figits about with the score. Then after some throat clearing will raise the baton. After suffient length of time for my own arms to fall off if I were holding that pose we finally get the music. 

I know these are traditions, but I'm finding myself impatient with them. Classical performers could take some lessons from rock musicians on how to open a show. I do like the YouTube videos that just show pleasant images or the score along with the music.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not that bothered about what I see so long as the music-making grabs my attention. My favourite bits of youtubery actually just feature photographs & no moving images.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I think classical concerts should be run more like a PDQ Bach concert I attended quite a few years ago. Schickele entered from the balcony...by climbing down a rope. Now that's style!


----------

